# Is this an appropriate Tank/Bowl Gasket?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

So I'm sponging out the water and it's coming out from underneath like the line is full. Then, when I pull the toilet, there's DUCT TAPE COVERING THE FLANGE!!??


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Say whaaaa???


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone was pissed.....


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

What the hell??why??


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Will said:


> Someone was pissed.....


Will is right here......................


David


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i fixed your problems with the sewer gas and the leak between the tank and the bowl. why wont you pay me?:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

More details please.....:confused1:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Tenant moved in 8 months ago, always had some leakage on the toilet. They called the landlord. Landlord sent out a handy man who (must have) pulled the toilet and duct taped the drain. Tenant can't confirm this, but I have to assume that is what happened because there was no wax under the toilet. HM hooked supply back up because the valve didn't work fully. So for a week or two, the bowl was filling (no flapper) and leaking out around the base. What's really confusing to me is how long that tank bowl wax must have been there. The handy man couldn't have or wouldn't have done it because the bolts were super rusty. Is it possible that the wax worked for a long time?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> Tenant moved in 8 months ago, always had some leakage on the toilet. They called the landlord. Landlord sent out a handy man who (must have) pulled the toilet and duct taped the drain. Tenant can't confirm this, but I have to assume that is what happened because there was no wax under the toilet. HM hooked supply back up because the valve didn't work fully. So for a week or two, the bowl was filling (no flapper) and leaking out around the base. What's really confusing to me is how long that tank bowl wax must have been there. The handy man couldn't have or wouldn't have done it because the bolts were super rusty. Is it possible that the wax worked for a long time?


It's a hacked up fix, but yeah it will work with the wax on a tank to bowl, in theory. Once compressed by the bolts there would be enough wax for it to not seep out, with no pressure in the tank just holding water it held.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I will never understand how dumb people can be, it's not a hard concept to understand... Duct tape won't fix everything....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> ...Duct tape won't fix everything....


...


----------

